# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  चेतावनी : "खतरनाक विवाह, मासूम बाराती"

## "Hamsafar+"

*चेतावनी : "खतरनाक विवाह, मासूम बाराती"*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*चेतावनी : "खतरनाक विवाह, मासूम बाराती"*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जन हित मैं जारी .....................................

----------


## jyoti_sharma

क्या बात हे बढ़िया हे

----------


## jyoti_sharma

इतने बढ़िया सूत्र पे प्रतिक्रिया देने की किसी को फुर्सत नहीं बस बेशरम छोरियों के सूत्र पे जा के झाकते रहते हे सारे के सारे

----------


## lotus1782

> *चेतावनी : "खतरनाक विवाह, मासूम बाराती"*



बहुत बढिया ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,शानदार

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

क्या आप लोग इस बारात मैं सामिल होना पसंद करेंगे ???

----------


## jyoti_sharma

मै तो सिगरेट नहीं पीती दारु भी नहीं बीडी भी नहीं तम्बाकू का सेवन भी नहीं करती तो कैसे बाराती बनू ही ही ही

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मै तो सिगरेट नहीं पीती दारु भी नहीं बीडी भी नहीं तम्बाकू का सेवन भी नहीं करती तो कैसे बाराती बनू ही ही ही


अच्छी बात है ! वैसे हा हा हा !!

----------


## shakti36

> *चेतावनी : "खतरनाक विवाह, मासूम बाराती"*


_जन हित मैं जारी .._

----------


## shakti36

> क्या बात हे बढ़िया हे


_बढ़िया हे 						............._

----------


## shakti36

_लड़की देखि और लुढ़क गये ....हा हा_

----------


## monieda

एक चित्र के लिए सूत्र .????

प्रयास अच्छा है !! शुक्रिया दोस्त |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> एक चित्र के लिए सूत्र .????
> 
> प्रयास अच्छा है !! शुक्रिया दोस्त |


छमा करें, पर एक चित्र ही , कई हजारों चित्रों पर भरी है , मित्र

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> बहुत बढिया ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,शानदार


रेपो +++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इतने बढ़िया सूत्र पे प्रतिक्रिया देने की किसी को फुर्सत नहीं बस बेशरम छोरियों के सूत्र पे जा के झाकते रहते हे सारे के सारे


आपकी बात के लिए रेपो +++++

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> _बढ़िया हे                         ............._


आप भी स्वीकार करें +++++++++++++++++

----------


## Salonee

> छमा करें, पर एक चित्र ही , कई हजारों चित्रों पर भरी है , मित्र


sahi kahaa aapne , kaash itni si baat sabhi ko samajh aa jaaye . aapko :salut:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> sahi kahaa aapne , kaash itni si baat sabhi ko samajh aa jaaye . aapko :salut:


सलोनी जी धन्यवाद

काश यहाँ पर सभी इस निमंत्रण को समझे

----------


## sangita_sharma

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र हे मित्र + रेपो

----------


## komal sharma

:clap::clap:हमसफ़र जी इस काबिले तारीफ सूत्र के लिए मेरी और से आपको हजारों रेपो कबूल करें +++:salut::salut:

----------


## nirsha

> *चेतावनी : "खतरनाक विवाह, मासूम बाराती"*


बिलकुल सही मित्र...... लाजवाब है ........शायद लोग इसे पढ़कर संभल जाएँ

----------


## sushilnkt

मान गए दोस्त ....

मेने सोच आप ने कर दिया ....
आप ने मेरे विचार आखिर कार चुरा ही लिए ... 
ये शादी का कार्ड में बहुत से लोगो को बाट चूका हु .. 
आज से ५ साल पहले कोटा की मेडिकल कोलेज में एक लडको द्वारा बुक छपी थी उसमे ये विवाह कार छपा हुआ था //

----------


## faqfalls

> *चेतावनी : "खतरनाक विवाह, मासूम बाराती"*


बहुत ही अद्वितीय प्रस्तुति है दोस्त, बहुत ही उम्दा संग्रह है, आपका काम कबीले तारीफ़ है धन्यवाद + रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे दोस्त.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मान गए दोस्त ....
> 
> मेने सोच आप ने कर दिया ....
> आप ने मेरे विचार आखिर कार चुरा ही लिए ... 
> ये शादी का कार्ड में बहुत से लोगो को बाट चूका हु .. 
> आज से ५ साल पहले कोटा की मेडिकल कोलेज में एक लडको द्वारा बुक छपी थी उसमे ये विवाह कार छपा हुआ था //


शुक्रिया दोस्त , इस नेक काम के लिए

----------


## pony_s

*मित्र बहुत ही सुंदर व् सटीक टिम्प्नी आपने प्रेषित की ह मैंने इसके प्रिंट निकलकर बाँट दिए
| ढेर सारी बधाई ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *मित्र बहुत ही सुंदर व् सटीक टिम्प्नी आपने प्रेषित की ह मैंने इसके प्रिंट निकलकर बाँट दिए
> | ढेर सारी बधाई ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


आपके इस नेक कार्य के लिए आपको बधाई .... अच्छा कार्य किया

*फोरम के मित्रों से आग्रह है, की इस के प्रिंट निकाल कर अपने आसपास जरूर बाँटें !!*

----------


## shakti36

> आप भी स्वीकार करें +++++++++++++++++


_शुक्रिया भाई साहब /धन्यवाद_

----------


## Optimus Prime

शानदार-: _धन्यवाद_

----------


## नेहा007

*ये तो बड़ी सच्ची बात प्रकाशित कि है आपने, आपका सुक्रिया मित्र...
मै अपने मित्रों को मोटिवेट करुँगी नशा सेवन ना करने के लिए... आपका धन्यवाद, इस कार्ड का फॉर्मेट देखिये कहा कहा निमंत्रण देता है...*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

शुक्रिया दोस्तों...........................

----------


## jaggajat

*इसी विवाह का बाराती भी नहीं बनना और घरती भी नही बनना*
*समझो मासूमो   *

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *इसी विवाह का बाराती भी नहीं बनना और घरती भी नही बनना*
> *समझो मासूमो   *


sahi kaha dost...
सही कहा दोस्त

----------


## Raja44

अकेला जी अच्छा काम है आपका मनोरंजन के साथ साथ समाज को कुछ सीख देना ये भी एक समाज सेवा ही है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अकेला जी अच्छा काम है आपका मनोरंजन के साथ साथ समाज को कुछ सीख देना ये भी एक समाज सेवा ही है


धन्यवादराजाभाई

----------


## ankitnandganj

बहुत अच्छी चेतावनी है आज के युवावो के ळिये

----------


## mjumbo

bahut bahut badhiya
apaki jitani tarif ki jaye kam hai
aaj yuvaomai aise hi prabodhan ki jarurat hai

mujhe to kisi bhi tarah ka sharab ,bidi gutkha kisi bhi kisibhi tarah ka koi vyasan nahi hai

to mera yaha pura haq banata hai

mai kisi ko salah du

meri har yuva-yuvati se hath jodakar gujaraish hai aise maut ki kagar par le janewali buri adato se parhej kare.inse jitana ho sake dur rahe.

apane bhartvarsha tatha kud ko swasth-nirogi banane mai sahayat kare

dhanyawad

----------


## pkpasi

> इतने बढ़िया सूत्र पे प्रतिक्रिया देने की किसी को फुर्सत नहीं बस बेशरम छोरियों के सूत्र पे जा के झाकते रहते हे सारे के सारे


lagta hai aap apna dailog bolna bhul gayi    " he maa mata ji"

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*विश्व तम्बाखू निषेध दिवस के अवसर पर एक पीड़ित भुक्तभोगी की चिंता  पढ़कर,समाज विशेष रूप से अपनी युवा पीढी से आग्रह.करते हुए अपना एक पुराना  आलेख के साथ  कुछ और तथ्य संलग्न कर रही हूँ. कृपया अपने दुर्लभ मानव जीवन  को यूँ विनष्ट न करें.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*एक लडकी कि विवाह के पश्चात  विदाई के समय उसके पर्स में  प्राय कुछ अतिरिक्त धन विशेष रूप से रखे जाने की परम्परा हमारे देश के कुछ  भागों में है. शायद उसका कारण ये रहा हो कि,ससुराल  पहुँचने पर उसको कुछ  रस्मों के नेग आदि देने होते हैं  तथा  कोई विशेष आवश्यकता होने पर उसको  कोई कठिनाई न हो.विदाई की बेला में एक परिवार में मै उपस्थित थी,उस लडकी के  पर्स में विशेष रूप से रखे गए,”पान  पराग ” के पाऊच .बड़ा आश्चर्य हुआ जान  कर कि उस  लडकी के लिए “पान पराग” भोजन से भी अधिक  आवश्यक था.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सड़क चलते छोटे छोटे  बच्चे,महिलाएं,वृद्  ध,श्रमिक,कार्यालयो  ं में कार्यरत कर्मचारी ,विद्यार्थी,  धनी -निर्धन  सभी इसकी गिरफ्त में हैं.वास्तविकता तो यह है कि मीठी  फ्लेवर्ड सुपारी से शुरू होने वाली (जो कई बार माता-पिता ही बच्चों को  खिलाते हैं) ये आदत धीरे धीरे बदल जाती है उस गुटखे में जिसमें तम्बाखू  ,चूने,सुपारी के साथ अन्य ऐसे घातक पदार्थों का मिश्रण होता है,जो अन्य  गंभीर रोगों के साथ मुख  कैंसर के प्रमुख कारक हैं.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*आज गुटखे  की लोकप्रियता इतनी चरम पर है कि आप कहीं भी  जाएँ आपको चाय ,फल या दैनिक आवश्यकता की अन्य वस्तुएं भले ही उपलब्ध न हों  गुटखे  के हार थोक में लटके हुए मिलेंगें.एक रुपया मूल्य से प्रारम्भ हो कर  संभवतः ६,७ रुपया मूल्य तक के गुटखे  बाज़ार में उपलब्ध हैं.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

3818.jpg (39.2 KB)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

3968.jpg (16.9 KB)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

3969.jpg (22.9 KB)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार आज विश्व में  मुख कैंसर    के सर्वाधिक पीड़ित भारत में हैं,इसका प्रमुख कारण है तम्बाखू  का सेवन.हमारे देश में सिगरेट के माध्यम से तम्बाखू रूपी विष का सेवन करने  वाले २०%,बीडी के रूप में ४०% तथा गुटखे या अन्य रूप से तम्बाखू के आदि  ४०% लोग हैं जो मुख कैंसर  का प्रमुख जन्मदाता है.विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन की  रिपोर्ट के ही अनुसार हमारे देश में ६५% पुरुष किसी न किसी रूप में  तम्बाखू के आदि हैं.महिलाओं में यह संख्या राज्यों में अलग अलग है.मुंबई  में धुंए रहित तम्बाखू का सेवन करने वाली महिलाओं का प्रतिशत ५७.५% है.और  धूम्रपान  करने वाली महिलाओं के आंकडें तो बेहद चिंताजनक हैं.चाहे महिलाएं  धनाढ्य वर्ग की हों या निर्धन वर्ग की,शिक्षित हैं या अशिक्षित.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*गुटखे  का सेवन  बच्चों में तो बढ़ने का प्रमुख कारण है  ,परिवार वालों का डर. सिगरेट या बीडी पीने पर परिवार या अन्य लोगों का भय  उन्हें गुटखे की ओर आकृष्ट करता है.फिर तो चाहे क्लास हो  ,कार्यस्थल,सार्वजन  िक स्थान या फिर घर,आराम से उसका सेवन किया  जा सकता  है.ऐसा   नहीं कि गुटखा खाने वाले धूम्रपान  नहीं करते.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*धुआं रहित होने के कारण इसमें होने वाले हानिकारक तत्वों  का ज्ञान ही नहीं हो पाता और जब तक ज्ञान होता है तब तक देर हो चुकी होती  है,और कई गुटखा निर्माता तो अपने प्रोडक्ट में तम्बाखू होने की जानकारी  छुपाते हैं.धीरे धीरे धूम्र रहित यह जहर अपने दुष्प्रभाव का जाल फैलता  है,जिसकी शुरुआत प्राय  होती है,मुख में होने वाले बड़े बड़े छालों से या  किसी घाव से ,मुख नहीं खुल पाता और गले की गंभीर व्याधियां जकड लेती हैं और  फिर प्राणघातक कैंसर के चंगुल से छूटना असंभव सा ही हो जाता है.दूरदर्शन  पर जन चेतना कार्यक्रम वाले दृश्य देखकर मृत्यु का आलिंगन करने वाले या  दुस्सह पीड़ा झेलने वाले युवाओं या बच्चों को देखकर हृदय द्रवित हो जाता है*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*किसी भी व्यक्ति के भूरे दांतों को देखकर हम उसके गुटखा  शौकीन होने का अंदाजा लगा सकते हैं,जिनको कितना भी प्रयास किया जाय साफ़   कर पाना सभव नहीं हो पाता.अच्छे से अच्छे होटल ,भव्य भवनों ,यहाँ तक कि  ऐतिहासिक भवनों की   दीवारें भी   आपको गुटखे  की पीक (थूकने)से चित्रकारी  करी हुई मिलेंगी..*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*इसके अत्यधिक सेवन का  एक अन्य  दुष्प्रभाव होता है,पाचन  तंत्र को प्रभावित करने में ,जिसके चलते भूख नहीं लगती.ह्रदय रोग,फेफड़ों  के रोग,दमा,मानसिक अवसाद आदि व्याधियां अपना शिकार बनाती हैं, और निर्धन  कूड़ा बीनने वाले तथा अन्य अति निर्धन श्रेणी के लोगों को यह वरदान दिखाई  देता है,क्योंकि इसके सेवन से उनकी भूख घट जाती है, और उनकी प्रमुख खुराक  गुटखा बीडी और कई बार घटिया देसी शराब बन जाती है ,लीवर व गुर्दे विनष्ट हो  जाते हैं ,और इसी के चलते उनके  जीवन की अंतिम बेला आ जाती है,जिसमें उनके  पास शायद पछताने के लिए भी समय नहीं होता.यह वर्ग तो अपना उपचार आदि  करवाने में भी समर्थ नहीं होता न ही उसके लिए पौष्टिक आहार उपलब्ध रहता है.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

3972.jpg (17.1 KB)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*प्रश्न ये है आज जबकि हमारे देश का तम्बाखू उत्पादन में  विश्व में चौथा स्थान है तथा अमेरिका,ब्रिटेन,मध  ्यपूर्व के देशों के  अतिरिक्त अन्य बहुत से देशों को इसका निर्यात किया जाता है,सरकार को  बहुत   मोटा राजस्व इसके माध्यम से मिलता है ,बहुत बड़ा जनसमुदाय इसके उत्पादन व  पेकिंग के कार्य में रोज़गार पा रहा है,तो क्या इस पर प्रतिबंध लगाना संभव  है? क्या प्रतिबंध लगा कर समस्या से छुटकारा पाया जा सकता है?शराब पर  प्रतिबंध लगाने वाले कुछ राज्यों में क्या शराब बंद हो सकी है? मेरे विचार  से इससे चोरबाजारी को ही बढ़ावा मिलता है,मूल्य वृद्धि का` सुझाव भी दिया  जाता है,संभवतः बहुत अधिक प्रभाव इससे भी न हो क्योंकि शराब की कीमतें  बढ़ने पर भी शराब पीना गरीब नहीं छोड़ता,भूखा रह लेगा परन्तु भूख से चिपकी  अंतड़ियों में तसल्ली  शराब से ही मिलती है उसको.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

4046.jpg (24.3 KB)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*मेरे विचार से तो जन जागृति विशेष रूप से बच्चों,युवाओं  में लाना ,सकारात्मक प्रेरणा देना,.सामजिक सरोकार से जुडी संस्थाओं द्वारा  एक अभियान के रूप में वृहत स्तर पर इस कार्यक्रम को लागू किया जाना कुछ  सकारात्मक परिणाम देने में सफल हो सकता है.जागरण मंच या अन्य ऐसे सार्वजनिक  मंच से ये अपील या कार्यक्रम ही तम्बाखू सेवन से होने वाले दुष्परिणामों  से हमारे बच्चों ,युवा पीढी को जगा सकते हैं.साथ ही अन्य विकल्प जो  तम्बाखू,अस्थियों  को गलाने वाली सुपारी तथा हानिकारक रसायनों से रहित हों,  विनाशपथ पर अग्रसर हमारी युवा पीढी को बचा सकती  है विशेष रूप से  विद्यालयों में केम्पस आदि लगवाकर विद्यार्थियों में जागृति लाई जा सकती  है.*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

4113.jpg (17.8 KB)

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*साथ ही मेरा  अपने सभी जागरूक ब्लोगर साथियों से भी अनुरोध  है कि इसके सेवन (यदि प्रयोग करते हों) से स्वयं को व अपने परिवार,अपने  सहकर्मियों और मित्रों को बचाए ,  सकारात्मक उपाय अपना कर उन्हें इस दुश्चक्र  से मुक्ति दिलाएं.तथा इस बुराई से बचने के उपाय सुझाएँ..*

----------


## The Flyer

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## Shri Vijay

> *साथ ही मेरा  अपने सभी जागरूक ब्लोगर साथियों से भी अनुरोध  है कि इसके सेवन (यदि प्रयोग करते हों) से स्वयं को व अपने परिवार,अपने  सहकर्मियों और मित्रों को बचाए ,  सकारात्मक उपाय अपना कर उन्हें इस दुश्चक्र  से मुक्ति दिलाएं.तथा इस बुराई से बचने के उपाय सुझाएँ..*


 :bloom:  मित्र  बहुत ही अच्चा विषय चुना धन्यवाद इस समस्या का एक मात्र हल हे की सरकार ५०  पैसे वाले पैकेट पे २०१ रुपया टेक्स के रूप में मुह दिखाई का वसूल करे ,१  रुपये के पैकेट पर ४०२ रूपये ,१ बीडी पर १०० रूपये ,१ सिगरेट पर २०० रूपये  इसी तरह हर नशे की चीज पर जो परिवार एवं सेहत से खिलवाड करती हो उन से  वसूल करे तो अवश्य ही सभी कम्पनिया बंद हो जायेगी और कई परिवार बर्बाद होने  से बच जायेंगे | रेपो +++++

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *साथ ही मेरा  अपने सभी जागरूक ब्लोगर साथियों से भी अनुरोध  है कि इसके सेवन (यदि प्रयोग करते हों) से स्वयं को व अपने परिवार,अपने  सहकर्मियों और मित्रों को बचाए ,  सकारात्मक उपाय अपना कर उन्हें इस दुश्चक्र  से मुक्ति दिलाएं.तथा इस बुराई से बचने के उपाय सुझाएँ..*





> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र


सूत्र पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद.... ++++ की सीमा आज समाप्त हो गयी है , मिलते हैं २४ घंटे के बाद !

----------


## marwariladka

कुछ बंद नहीं होगा...अपितु पान की दूकान पर चोरी होने लगेगी..और पुलिस को  सुनार की दूकान छोड़ कर पनवारी की दुकान पर पहरा लगाना पड़ेगा!...



> मित्र  बहुत ही अच्चा विषय चुना धन्यवाद इस समस्या का एक मात्र हल हे की सरकार ५०  पैसे वाले पैकेट पे २०१ रुपया टेक्स के रूप में मुह दिखाई का वसूल करे ,१  रुपये के पैकेट पर ४०२ रूपये ,१ बीडी पर १०० रूपये ,१ सिगरेट पर २०० रूपये  इसी तरह हर नशे की चीज पर जो परिवार एवं सेहत से खिलवाड करती हो उन से  वसूल करे तो अवश्य ही सभी कम्पनिया बंद हो जायेगी और कई परिवार बर्बाद होने  से बच जायेंगे | रेपो +++++

----------


## THE RAZ

*सिगरेट तबाकू से भरी वो नली या डंडी है जिसके एक तरफ आग होती है और एक तरफ उस आग से खुद को जलाने वाला बेफकूफ ...............*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *सिगरेट तबाकू से भरी वो नली या डंडी है जिसके एक तरफ आग होती है और एक तरफ उस आग से खुद को जलाने वाला बेफकूफ ...............*


सही जवाब मित्र ...........

----------


## ARPITA VERMA

शायद लोग इसे पढ़कर संभल जाएँ

----------


## love.15

क्या बात हे..........................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *चेतावनी : "खतरनाक विवाह, मासूम बाराती"*


दोस्तों कितने लोग सहमत है इस पत्र से !

----------


## dhanrajk75

> दोस्तों कितने लोग सहमत है इस पत्र से !


मैं आपके बात से सहमत हूँ ...........................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मित्र बात पते की है, पर यदि किसी को इसकी लत है तो उसे छुडवाने के बारे में भी बताएं,

----------


## rajeshkartik

thanks,bahoot achcha prayas.
or aage badhaye.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> thanks,bahoot achcha prayas.
> or aage badhaye.


प्रिय मित्र प्रयास ही तो है ये , अब आगे बढ़ाने का कार्य आप सभी मित्रों पर है !

----------


## rajeshkartik

IS SUTRA KI PRINT NIKAL KAR MITRA KO BATAI MITRA NE PADHKAR AAJ SE HI TAMBAKU KA SEVAN NA KARNE KA SANKALP LIYA OUR IS SUTRA KO AAGE BADHANE HETU 100 COPY KAR MITRO KO BATYI THANKS FRIEND AAPKE IS SUTRA SE KAI FAMILY BARBAD HONE SE BACH JAYENGE.

----------


## gill1313

> छमा करें, पर एक चित्र ही , कई हजारों चित्रों पर भरी है , मित्र


आप की बात बिलकुल दरुस्त है मित्र 
बहुत ही खतरनाक शादी का निमंत्रण है मित्र मई नहीं आ पाऊंगा 
औरों को भी सावधान करूंगा शादी वाले घर से भी दूर रहें मित्र

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आप की बात बिलकुल दरुस्त है मित्र 
> बहुत ही खतरनाक शादी का निमंत्रण है मित्र मई नहीं आ पाऊंगा 
> औरों को भी सावधान करूंगा शादी वाले घर से भी दूर रहें मित्र


* शुक्रिया मित्र , ऐसी दावत से दूर ही रहे !!!*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*इस चित्र से भी सबक ले!!!!*

----------


## jeet6162

> *इस चित्र से भी सबक ले!!!!*



लाजवाब है भाई

----------


## bawa009

एक नवीनतम जनहित में प्रयास है 
सलाम मित्र

----------


## bawa009

यह है बाराती

----------


## bawa009

यह भी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*स्वागतम मित्र कुछ और चित्र लगाएं*

----------


## jalwa

मित्रों, ये एक ऐसा विवाह संजोग है जिसकी सुहागरात अस्पताल में होती है और अगला दिन शमशान या कब्रिस्तान में होता है. आज ही कसम खाएं कि तम्बाकू उत्पादों को सदा के लिए त्याग देंगे.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्रों, ये एक ऐसा विवाह संजोग है जिसकी सुहागरात अस्पताल में होती है और अगला दिन शमशान या कब्रिस्तान में होता है. आज ही कसम खाएं कि तम्बाकू उत्पादों को सदा के लिए त्याग देंगे.


मित्र जलवा जी बहुत दिनों या उ कहे कई सालों के बाद रूबरू हुए है , कृपया सक्रियता बनाये रखे !

Attachment 728951

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*अब आगे इस सूत्र को बढ़ाना है ... मित्रों से सहयोग की आशा है...

अब हम सभी मिलकर केंसर के बारे में चित्रों से समझायेंगे !

ताकि नव युवक न भटके !


*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्रों, ये एक ऐसा विवाह संजोग है जिसकी सुहागरात अस्पताल में होती है और अगला दिन शमशान या कब्रिस्तान में होता है. आज ही कसम खाएं कि तम्बाकू उत्पादों को सदा के लिए त्याग देंगे.


एक बार फिर से कोट क्या है...
क्योंकि पुराने फोरम में आपने एक सूत्र बनाया था ..... बहुत ही लाजवाब था , विषय यही था !

आपसे निवेदन है की फिर से सुरुवात करें !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> आप की बात बिलकुल दरुस्त है मित्र 
> बहुत ही खतरनाक शादी का निमंत्रण है मित्र मई नहीं आ पाऊंगा 
> औरों को भी सावधान करूंगा शादी वाले घर से भी दूर रहें मित्र


*पर प्रिय गिल जी आप यहाँ दावत में न आये अच्छी बात है पर भूले भटके लोगों का मार्गदर्शन करें चित्रों के माध्यम से !*

----------


## jalwa

> मित्र जलवा जी बहुत दिनों या उ कहे कई सालों के बाद रूबरू हुए है , कृपया सक्रियता बनाये रखे !
> 
> Attachment 728951


अवश्य कोशिश रहेगी. 




> एक बार फिर से कोट क्या है...
> क्योंकि पुराने फोरम में आपने एक सूत्र बनाया था ..... बहुत ही लाजवाब था , विषय यही था !
> 
> आपसे निवेदन है की फिर से सुरुवात करें !


मित्र, मुझे तम्बाकू और सिगरेट आदि व्यसनों से बचपन से ही नफरत है. और वे चित्र जो पिछले फोरम में उस सूत्र में डाले गए थे सभी विचलित करने वाले थे. लेकिन वे सच में तम्बाकू के प्रयोग से होने वाले कैंसर के चित्र थे. कोशिश करूँगा फिर से उन चित्रों को खोजने कि . 
बाकी आपको मैं याद हूँ उसके लिए आभार.

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> अवश्य कोशिश रहेगी. 
> 
> 
> 
> मित्र, मुझे तम्बाकू और सिगरेट आदि व्यसनों से बचपन से ही नफरत है. और वे चित्र जो पिछले फोरम में उस सूत्र में डाले गए थे सभी विचलित करने वाले थे. लेकिन वे सच में तम्बाकू के प्रयोग से होने वाले कैंसर के चित्र थे. कोशिश करूँगा फिर से उन चित्रों को खोजने कि . 
> बाकी आपको मैं याद हूँ उसके लिए आभार.


*प्रिय मित्र जलवा जी , आपका स्वागत है...*

----------


## Dabang Toofani

> *अवश्य कोशिश रहेगी.* 
> 
> 
> 
> मित्र, मुझे तम्बाकू और सिगरेट आदि व्यसनों से बचपन से ही नफरत है. और वे चित्र जो पिछले फोरम में उस सूत्र में डाले गए थे सभी विचलित करने वाले थे. लेकिन वे सच में तम्बाकू के प्रयोग से होने वाले कैंसर के चित्र थे. कोशिश करूँगा फिर से उन चित्रों को खोजने कि . 
> बाकी आपको मैं याद हूँ उसके लिए आभार.


_कोशिसे ही कामयाब होती है , अतः शुरू हो जाये आप_

----------


## Ranjeet19812

Bahutacha sutra ha bhae

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*सिगरेट की परिभाषा:

 काग़ज़ के टुकड़े में लिपटा दो चुटकी तम्बाकू; जिसके एक सिरे पर आग होती है और दूसरे सिरे पर एक बेवकूफ़!*

----------


## Bhai G

कहना आसान है, इतने भयंकर फोटो दिखाना आसान है 

जो लोग इनका सेवन करते है वो भी इसे जानते है और इसे मानते भी है 
लेकिन यह एक ऐसी आदत है जो एक बार लग जाए तो फिर  छूटती नहीं है 

अगर यहाँ पर इससे होने वाले  नुक्सान के साथ साथ इसे *छोड़ने का उपाय* भी बताया जाता तो काफी मित्रो को सहायता मिलती

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कहना आसान है, इतने भयंकर फोटो दिखाना आसान है 
> 
> जो लोग इनका सेवन करते है वो भी इसे जानते है और इसे मानते भी है 
> लेकिन यह एक ऐसी आदत है जो एक बार लग जाए तो फिर  छूटती नहीं है 
> 
> अगर यहाँ पर इससे होने वाले  नुक्सान के साथ साथ इसे *छोड़ने का उपाय* भी बताया जाता तो काफी मित्रो को सहायता मिलती


*छोड़ने का उपाय
मित्र सूत्र कि प्रथम पोस्ट ही काफी थी !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कहना आसान है, इतने भयंकर फोटो दिखाना आसान है 
> 
> जो लोग इनका सेवन करते है वो भी इसे जानते है और इसे मानते भी है 
> लेकिन यह एक ऐसी आदत है जो एक बार लग जाए तो फिर  छूटती नहीं है 
> 
> अगर यहाँ पर इससे होने वाले  नुक्सान के साथ साथ इसे *छोड़ने का उपाय* भी बताया जाता तो काफी मित्रो को सहायता मिलती


क्या आप इस लत के सिकार है ???

----------

